
Amiga: The Ultimate Retro Style Computer Case Project - AmigaOldskooler
https://oldschoolgameblog.com/2016/04/14/amiga-the-ultimate-retro-style-computer-case/
======
AmigaOldskooler
A new Amiga project has been launched. It is officially Licensed by Amiga Inc.
The aim is to create new cases for the classic Amiga 1200, as well as the
upcoming Amiga Reloaded motherboards from Individual Computers.

------
GundabadGDS
Will work with RaspberryPI 1B+/2 /3!

